# My Halloween Party Oct 14th was a blast



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

WoW! Looks like a good time was had by all.
Glad things worked out despite some setbacks & the cleanup the next day.


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

What a lot of pictures and guests!! How many guests did you have? 

Looks like way too much fun!!


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

OK. I just got to the pictures of the guy in the candy necklace and the guy in the black/white wig. I need new friends... Gotta think a couple of people like that really spice up the party!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

The guy dressed up in the candy neckless was the Ginger bread man from shrek."Not my gum drop buttons" LOL

Yep they were so much fun!!

I dropped my camera twice and it was broke for a while.The majority of the people who came showed up around 11pm and from there more and more came.

I didn't get pictures of all of my guests.BOO HOO but maybe someone else did?????

Yeah the mess you clean up after is no big deal,I was just shocked.
At least the cops didn't knock at my door.


I have 2 kid parties to through next.One on the 28th for my 12 year olds football team and one on Halloween for the neighbor kids.

They should be fun.i have a different pirate costume to wear.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Trinidee - 

That looks like it was one fun party! Getting me all psyched for mine on the 28th!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like it was a great success! Loved the photos 

Oh and belated happy birthday.

MsM


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the belated Birthday.
My birthday is actually this saturday Oct 21st. I will be 31...ahhhhh now thats scary! LOL

I had to have my party early due to me working. It was a great time for all.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Oops lol Since you said it was your bday/halloween party I assumed it had already passed.
So at least I'm already covered for the 21st lol

MsM


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I know..... I was going to have it this saturday oct 21st .
Which is my birthday but the company i was working for wouldn't give me the time off.So i changed the date to the 14th and sent out invites.Right after the invites went out I had a job offer and switched companies.I could have had my party this weekend.LOL Oh well it all worked out.

My sons football party on the 28th should be a lot of fun.
They all love the Karaoke and darts.
I going to make hot cider and cook it in a cockpot .Yummy ....it will also make my house smell good.I love apple cider!


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Great pictures! Looks like your party was awesome! Did you already have the karaoke machine? A friend of mine is a KJ (karaoke jockey) but he cant do it at my party..Im wondering ifr you can rent those machines..hmmm


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Baybeedoll,
I have my own Karaoke machine but I bet you can rent them from a Party rental place. I bought mine at best buy for about $100.00 my hubby had a gift card there so that was nice.I have gone throught 3 karaoke machines.My parties get wild sometimes.LOL


----------

